# Tool for bending watch parts



## jeweler53 (Apr 7, 2015)

Would it be practical to have one of these made from delrin? $41 seems a bit steep to me.

http://media1.riogrande.com/Products/Images/Medium/112804.jpg


----------



## magpens (Apr 7, 2015)

The one review for that item is not so good:

"Comments about _Delrin Forming and Bending Block_:

This  seems like a great idea, but the one I got was so poorly cut that  several of the channels show rough slashes and spirals that I'm sure  would mar any metal I form. It's too expensive for such low quality!"

I think it wouldn't be difficult to make the equivalent item, and, doing it yourself, you could tailor it to the correct sizes for pens.
Where would you buy delrin ?


----------



## Edgar (Apr 7, 2015)

You can get delrin from Grainger or, better yet, from their subsidiary, Zoro Tools. 

They have a very good selection & the prices are very reasonable. You can order them on-line from Zoro and they also sell some on ebay. 

I've ordered from them several times & the first time, I got free shipping since it was my first order. I don't know if that's a regular thing or if it was just a special at the time.

Edgar


----------



## Fish30114 (Apr 7, 2015)

You should just buy a slab of delrin from McMaster Carr, and put it in your drill press, and make the series of channels the size you want. I would actually drill the series of holes on a centerline and then cut the delrin in half--you'd end up with two pieces but then you'd have one for a second project or a backup!


----------



## Edgar (Apr 7, 2015)

Fish30114 said:


> You should just buy a slab of delrin from McMaster Carr, and put it in your drill press, and make the series of channels the size you want. I would actually drill the series of holes on a centerline and then cut the delrin in half--you'd end up with two pieces but then you'd have one for a second project or a backup!



They might be a better source - now that I think about it, I'm not sure if Zoro has bar stock. I know they have rods & sheets but I'm not sure about bars.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 7, 2015)

I believe this was discussed on a recent thread.  Some of the more experienced people at making watch part pens suggest a swage block something like this one on ebay.  Metal Swage Block U Channel Forming Dapping Metal Block w Hammer Punches | eBay

Seems like a much better, more durable tool and probably the way to go.

Jim Smith


----------



## jeweler53 (Apr 7, 2015)

I will try the eBay one. I just ordered it. I made one out of Hard maple , then went to lignam vitae, but I keep getting small wood chips in the parts.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2015)

Buy UHMW Sheet, 1/2" Thick at Woodcraft.com

This stuff is very versatile. It comes in various thicknesses and lengths. You can get it alot of different places. Ebay, Amazon Woodcraft, Peachtree and many others. I like the 1/2" stuff. i glue 2 pieces together with a sheet of white blank paper in between with thin CA. I then cut as many blanks as I want at whatever length you want. I put it in my lathe and drill an appropriate hole for the size of the tube used. The drilling is done so that the bit goes down the center of the 2 blanks. when done i seperate the 2 blanks with a sharp chisel or sometimes a quick blow from a deadblow hammer. The 2 pieces seperate and now you have 2 halves. Mark these with the size of the tube or kit name or whatever you find convient. 

Now find a transfer punch that fits snuggly into the groove. If you have a press you can use that or you can use your drill press to push down on the transfer punch as you bend each piece.

Hope that is clear as mud. 

That material is great because you can used it for a fence or anything that needs a slippery surface. With this stuff the watch parts do not get nicked from the metal if using metal forms. Some people just use hard woods such as maple to make the exact same things. But you need hard woods or the gears will dig into the wood as you bend them.


----------



## plantman (Apr 7, 2015)

Dick; Go to redroosteruk. com. They have a 3" maple jewler's block that  also has 4 dome shapes, straight grooves, v-grooves, and half rounds on it for under $10. They also have watch dials, and bagged watch parts at very attractive prices, plus all the jewlers and watchmaker tools you will ever need including swages. They also have a 3X2X2" solid steel doming dapping block with lines, chanels, v-groovs and curves for $30.50. Shipping is about the same as US. Fast delivery and nice people to deal with. I use this block along with a small arbor press to bend my watch and miniture model parts.  Jim  S


----------



## 79spitfire (Apr 11, 2015)

:rotfl:I hate you.....

I just placed an order....


----------



## jeweler53 (Apr 11, 2015)

Got mine today! Looks excellent.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 11, 2015)

Great!  Let us know how it works out.

Jim Smith


----------



## magpens (Apr 11, 2015)

jeweler53 said:


> Got mine today! Looks excellent.



Just wondering .... are the hammer punch heads narrower than the U-grooves in order to accommodate the thickness of the metal being bent ?


----------



## jeweler53 (Apr 12, 2015)

I think this tool is awesome! The hammer punches are slightly undersized.  If you have a part that required a punch you don't have I use one of my Harbor Freight punches and a hammer. I suppose you could also turn a hardwood punch. The only down side is that the corners of the grooves are fairly sharp. I plan on softening them some, but using a piece of felt to "start" the curve also works to prevent scratching.


----------



## jtdesigns (Apr 14, 2015)

If you have access to bandsaw (wood or metal), you can make one pretty cheap that is customized for the tubes that you use. I took a scap piece of 2x2 aluminum block (doesn't have to be that thick) and drilled 4 holes (using drill bits for Gent/Statesman and Jr. Gent/Stateman). I then cut this in half, giving me two sets of "swage" blocks that have held up quite well. For the hardened gears/parts, you can anneal (heat) them with a small butane torch while they sit in the swage block. I then use a small jewelers hammer and a the corresponding transfer punch to swage the part. I then polish the part with my Foredom (dremel works too). Works great and cost me nothing to make. I will try and post a quick pic.


----------



## jtdesigns (Apr 14, 2015)

I also use a hard maple block using the same concept for brass or "soft" parts.  The biggest advantage is that I am able to get a perfect contour to fit my tube without having to spend a ton on a swage block that is an "almost perfect" contour.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 14, 2015)

jeweler53 said:


> I will try the eBay one. I just ordered it. I made one out of Hard maple , then went to lignam vitae, but I keep getting small wood chips in the parts.


 
I made one out of oak and over sized the grove so I could use a piece of soft leather to line the grove and protect the face of the watch.


----------



## 79spitfire (Apr 15, 2015)

I made one out of UHMW white plastic, but I like the looks of the maple one from Rooster


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 16, 2015)

Jim, that block looks neat.  It looks like 6 different semi-circle channels?  What are their sizes?

Thanks,

Gary



plantman said:


> Dick; Go to redroosteruk. com. They have a 3" maple jewler's block that  also has 4 dome shapes, straight grooves, v-grooves, and half rounds on it for under $10. They also have watch dials, and bagged watch parts at very attractive prices, plus all the jewlers and watchmaker tools you will ever need including swages. They also have a 3X2X2" solid steel doming dapping block with lines, chanels, v-groovs and curves for $30.50. Shipping is about the same as US. Fast delivery and nice people to deal with. I use this block along with a small arbor press to bend my watch and miniture model parts.  Jim  S


----------



## plantman (Apr 17, 2015)

vtgaryw said:


> Jim, that block looks neat.  It looks like 6 different semi-circle channels?  What are their sizes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Gary; There are 4 domes. They are 40mm =1 5/8  45mm = 1 13/16  52mm = 2 1/16  55mm = 2 3/16. 5 rounds, 2 V grooves, and 2 flat channels.    Jim  S


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 17, 2015)

At $65 it is expensive, but this is the one I think would cover the gamut of sizes.

Combination Metal Dapping Block, Cylinders, Half Spheres, Oval Depressions

I think I would make one similar using maple just to see if it is what I wanted.


----------



## plantman (Apr 17, 2015)

plantman said:


> vtgaryw said:
> 
> 
> > Jim, that block looks neat.  It looks like 6 different semi-circle channels?  What are their sizes?
> ...



Sorry!!   Not What you wanted to know. Grooves are 3/16, 1/4, 5/16, 7/16, and 1/2 inch.   Jim  S


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks.  Must be popular, they're out of stock at redroosteruk already, and they don't know when they'll have more.

-gayr



plantman said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > vtgaryw said:
> ...


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 18, 2015)

Once you know what something is called, it's a lot easier to find.  If you google either 'dapping block' or "forming block", all sorts of options pop up.

Gary


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 24, 2015)

I ended up buying this one on eBay:

Steel Block Design Forming Block Dapping Jewelry Bending Shaping Bench Tool | eBay

17 "half-round grooves" from 4m to 17mm.  The block was well made, polished nicely.  My only complaint is that the grooves are not really "half-round".  More like 1/3 or so of a circle. They could have been deeper.  I'm still finding it useful, and I won't return it.  

Gary


----------

